# Makita 9.6 Cordless Drill vs



## Hoshwa (Aug 4, 2013)

I have a Makita 6095D that I have not used for a while. Both batteries are dead . Debating buying a new drill with Lithium batteries or just buying new batteries for about $50. What is smarter? New drills don't seem quite as well made and the chuck tends to wobble on many models. Any recommendations would be appreciated. Also, does anybody know a good source for these original Makita batteries?


----------



## Brentley (Dec 2, 2012)

this should be over in the power tools.

If new batteries are $100 you have some choices.

1. Go to your local batteries plus etc. and see what they would charge for a battery rebuild. Could be $75 or so.

2. Spend the $100 you would use on new batteries and get a new drill from CPO outlets (if you get a refurb you will spend $120 and you can get a great product).

3. Get a ridgid at the Home Despot (which I believe has a battery warranty) and don't worry about it again. 

4. Look on craigslist for people dumping those drills and offer them $20 or so for their batteries.

A new brushless drill is a serious upgrade over your old mikita (I still have one in the garage that I don't use and need to get rid of).


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If batteries are 100 I would certainly buy a new drill.

The Craftsman series of Nextec tools is 12 volt. I have three of these tools and highly recommend. I have the drill the multi-tool and a light. Both drill and multi-tool have been used extensively.

The drill is so powerful that I now seldom use my 20 volt series drill. The multi-tool has done yeoman's work. It was especially useful for cleaning barnacles off the running gear of my boat. A very bad environment for any tool as both the tool and I were soaked in salt water when finished.

The batteries are quick charge and last quite well in use.

I am sure there are other equivalent tools out there. For $100 you can certainly upgrade and have money left over.

George


----------



## Hoshwa (Aug 4, 2013)

Just to clarify for everybody, new batteries are approximately $50 each. One hundred dollars would cover two brand-new batteries! Does this change anybody's opinion?


----------



## Hoshwa (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks, Thread has been moved over to power tools! I guess I am from the old school where anything that can't be plugged in is considered a handtool!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Hoshwa said:


> Just to clarify for everybody, new batteries are approximately $50 each. One hundred dollars would cover two brand-new batteries! Does this change anybody's opinion?


No. Because for less than $100 you get a new, better tool with two batteries.

Georg


----------



## Hoshwa (Aug 4, 2013)

Curious about what tool everybody seems to be talking about that I could buy for less than $100 that would be better than a Mikita 6095D? The tools that I've seen at that price point seemed flimsy and feel like junk. What am I missing?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Do you need only one battery? I have four for my Hitachi drill and impact driver and I feel comfortable with that. I thinkn they are starting to lose thier charge though. I couldn't see getting by wtih one battery for anything. How long does it take to charge one battery? Would that seriously interrupt your work at any point? That's what I'd be asking. The 100 to 150 price range can get you some pretty good drills in the 12 to 18V range with two batteries and a smart / quick charger. The Hitachi 18DSL (think that's the model off the top of my head) is quite often on sale for the $100 range or so. Bosch's have been that way a lot too.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Hoshwa said:


> Curious about what tool everybody seems to be talking about that I could buy for less than $100 that would be better than a Mikita 6095D? The tools that I've seen at that price point seemed flimsy and feel like junk. What am I missing?


I'm patiently awaiting the answer to this as well! 

In the mean time there is another option - under $20 and in the spirit if this section of the forum :laughing:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Hoshwa said:


> Curious about what tool everybody seems to be talking about that I could buy for less than $100 that would be better than a Mikita 6095D? The tools that I've seen at that price point seemed flimsy and feel like junk. What am I missing?


Go back and read my original post.

G


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I've never had a good experience with a craftsman power tool. Ever. I picked up a Makita 18v lithium ion drill & impact driver combo kit for 189 bucks 3 years ago. It gets used hard daily and is going strong. Well worth the money IMO. 

Don't forget, you get what you pay for!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That's a pretty broad statement about craftsman. Ill agree many that many of the powertools are junk. I looked at the c3 19.2v stuff when I was buying my dewalt 18v set and concluded they weren't even close in quality or capability. That said....I did buy a 12v Nextec drill and multi tool and as someone else above said....I hardly ever use my 18v stuff anymore. The 12v Nextec is phenomenal. The craftsman pro table saw.....top notch! Craftsman is a bit harder to assign overall quality statements to as the have from a 89 dollar promotional table saw, to a 1100 dollar hybrid (and until last year, a 3000 dollar full on cabinet saw). 

Now...i realize your statement was "I have never had", so maybe you've just experienced some of the lesser tools I'm thinking of, but good craftsman tools do exist, you just have to be a bit pickier.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Don't know about makita...if you are willing to stay with 9.6 volt, dewalt sells a drill and two batteries for $99.99. That's why I own 6 drills and 2 batteries. The batteries alone are $99.98 for two. I have since gone to a combo pack of milwaukee 12 volt impact and cordless drill for $179.99 with lithium ion batteries. Performance is so much better that I haven't picked up a Dewalt for a couple of years.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

ryan50hrl said:


> That's a pretty broad statement about craftsman. Ill agree many that many of the powertools are junk. I looked at the c3 19.2v stuff when I was buying my dewalt 18v set and concluded they weren't even close in quality or capability. That said....I did buy a 12v Nextec drill and multi tool and as someone else above said....I hardly ever use my 18v stuff anymore. The 12v Nextec is phenomenal. The craftsman pro table saw.....top notch! Craftsman is a bit harder to assign overall quality statements to as the have from a 89 dollar promotional table saw, to a 1100 dollar hybrid (and until last year, a 3000 dollar full on cabinet saw).
> 
> Now...i realize your statement was "I have never had", so maybe you've just experienced some of the lesser tools I'm thinking of, but good craftsman tools do exist, you just have to be a bit pickier.


In my experience most people get out of tools just how they treat tools. When they treat their tools as junk they get junk.

George


----------

